# eurojet, and 2.5 development



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thread done, please delete


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Still waiting.


----------



## Bucket.Racing (Oct 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Trying to be patient...




And failing at it! lol


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Considering the amount of attention they've given this engine, I'm awaiting with bated breath :facepalm:

It's ok, maybe someday this year I'll be able to source one of their exhausts I hear so much about but are no where to be found for purchase...

Edit: In their defense I guess, at least they're bringing something new.... even if it'll be only be a limited production run and be unavailable after the first 5 are sold... 

:heart:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

cracKness said:


> Considering the amount of attention they've given this engine, I'm awaiting with bated breath :facepalm:
> 
> It's ok, maybe someday this year I'll be able to source one of their exhausts I hear so much about but are no where to be found for purchase...
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure EJ is gonna be a completely different company pretty soon. And if you actually call or email them, you'll find out pretty quickly that they've been taking the 2.5L seriously for a while now. They just haven't been able to release any of it yet. Anyway they'll be able to produce more stuff, and more of that stuff pretty soon. I've been talking to [email protected] on and off about the 2.5L for the last 6 months, and he always assures me that they're gonna do BIG things with this platform. They're just going through some huge changes right now and have been for a while. So cheer up and be patient... they'll deliver.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I had no problem getting an exhaust from them. You tried calling?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Not recently after my experience 2 months ago of not being able to reach anyone when I called (several times).

2 months waiting with an order through ECS then getting impatient and cancelling, speaking to someone from EJ online and them telling me they didn't think they were gonna make anymore for the year (last year). Haven't given it much thought since then, except for every once in a while when I see a rabbit that I can hear 

I'm just going by their website which shows the 2.5 exhaust as unavailable. Maybe I'll give them a call, but after my "Any word whatsoever on the availability of MKV Rabbit 2.5" Exhausts? I need something on which to spend the rest of my tax return..." post on their Facebook page has gone unanswered, I don't have high hopes.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> for all of you who, like me, have been waiting for eurojet's new and big anouncement... well... its here!!!
> 
> today should be the day that it all comes clear.
> 
> ...






cracKness said:


> Considering the amount of attention they've given this engine, I'm awaiting with bated breath :facepalm:
> 
> It's ok, maybe someday this year I'll be able to source one of their exhausts I hear so much about but are no where to be found for purchase...
> 
> ...



So what happened? Did i blink and miss it?:laugh: Thought this was happening yesterday..?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

The 2.5L forum is full of high hopes and huge disappointment :banghead:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Give it one more year. Don't want to start drama, but the release of the motor mount from bsh, pretty much chilled me out for this year. We have access to just about anything already. Whatever ej has to announce isn't going to be anything to make me cream my pants..... unless their announcement has to do with cams... 

We know they are going to release a turbo kit in roughly ~20 years, and they have pretty much made everything else at some point, tho most are no longer in production due to lack of us pulling the trigger on purchasing their products. I am curious of what they have planned, but would rather not hear ideas, but rather hear release dates and timelines. I support them with whatever they do as I have quit a few of ej parts. eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This will be the release: we have decided to add some new parts for the i5 motor. Details to come in the near future.LOL

No hopefully it isn't a waste of our time and hopes. For this much talk about it hopefully somethin good. :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I trust Greyt in what he says cause he really is on the phone with these guys alot and would know more then most of us. Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> I trust Greyt in what he says cause he really is on the phone with these guys alot and would know more then most of us. Subscribed :thumbup:


Same.:thumbup: just hope its not that they are gonna start up vc's, headers etc. Again, since I have all that goodness. I want something new.:laugh: I could go for the intake mani since I kinda don't want to finish making my own.:banghead:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Like Greyt said, you guys need to chill. I also talk to them pretty often myself and you guys are reading into this announcement the wrong way. The announcement that EJ is making doesn't pertain to 2.5L products specifically. It has to do with EJ as a company, they're moving to Summit Point Raceway in West Virginia and collaborating with another "bigger" company. According to Joel, this collaboration only means good things for us. It means more products, faster production time, and more platforms. They are literally moving to the other side of the country, so everyone just chill and be patient. A while ago, Joel told me this is gonna help them produce the 2.5 BT kit that they've been working on for months. I also read on their FB wall a while ago that they will be making cast intake mani's for the 2.5L, just to give you an idea of what they'll be capable of with the new baller status. This is gonna be huge for us, so stop being such debbie downers. EJ is blowing up and I'm sure all these negative opinions will be different pretty soon.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> The 2.5L forum is full of high hopes and huge disappointment :banghead:


This made me LOL. 

I trust the companies will deliver goods, it's just not going to be as fast as the "GTI" stuff, seeing as how their target market is maybe 100 people.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I recently spoke with a representative from Eurojet that mentioned that the header will be re-released with some minor tweaks in Spring, but my impatient self is about to pull the trigger on a EJ header from the classifieds. Now I'm tempted to wait for their "big announcement" before I buy the intake from a fellow Vortex-er. I'd much rather spend the $ with them directly. Especially if they do a package deal with an EJ exhaust!!!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> The 2.5L forum is full of high hopes and huge disappointment :banghead:


:thumbup:


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sure they will get back to 2.5 stuff once they get this behind them :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Thy, bro thanks for keeping us informed on all the aftermarket products. :thumbup:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> its only 12hrs away now..!
> 
> means, i'll go visit.


gotcha beat by a few hours but still a lot closer than it was/sorta still is until this weekend


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn it finally pays to live in this State.:laugh:
5hrs away.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

SlowGolf1 said:


> Im sure they will get back to 2.5 stuff once they get this behind them :thumbup:


 I hope that's the case  I'm about 50 miles from Summit Point so I'll have to come visit and pick up my turbo kit several months from now. WTF happened to the announcement though?!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Gunbunny then*


Gunbunny08 said:


> They're just going through some huge changes right now and have been for a while. So cheer up and be patient... they'll deliver.


*Gunbunny now*


Gunbunny08 said:


> WTF happened to the announcement though?!


:laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

DrivenAllDay said:


> *Gunbunny then*
> 
> 
> Gunbunny08 said:
> ...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

DrivenAllDay said:


> *Gunbunny then*
> 
> *Gunbunny now*
> 
> :laugh:


Only reason I said that is cuz they were minutes away from announcing it, and they told us when we were gonna be told, then deleted all the comments that had anything to do with the announcement and everything went silent again. I just wanted to know why that happened. When I said everyone needed to chill, I was talking about everyone who was riding them about the 2.5 stuff, for which I have all the patience in the world. I know it may seem like I'm bipolar, but they were actually two different concerns.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well... this was disappointing.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> The 2.5L forum is full of high hopes and huge disappointment :banghead:


Anything "upcoming" usually falls through and is a major disappointment. I just ignore these "claims" and deal with companies who put their money where their mouth is. 

Through our own research, we already know what Eurojet is doing anyways... Merging with a larger company with deeper pockets so they can develop/make more stuff and not have to deal with the big business end of things. Woo... Spoiled. 

When they make something I want, I'll buy it (my exhaust, for example). Other than that, I don't care for the hype anymore.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*a wiseman once said:*


TeamZleep said:


> When they make something I want, I'll buy it (my exhaust, for example). Other than that, I don't care for the hype anymore.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. 

if stuff wasnt said it wasnt for no reason.
there is always an explanation. AAAND... in my book, EJ has never disapointed.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> ... in my book, EJ has never disapointed.


That's good you feel that way. I, however, respectfully disagree.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Hah, and they removed my post about the 2.5 exhaust, rather than respond to it.

And yes, I called, only to be greeted by several rings and an answering machine. Left a message, and I'm waiting patiently by my phone, cuz I'm sure they'll call any year now.

:heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, send them an email:

[email protected]


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

im working on some stuff for the 2.5, cams and sc.. mainly for myself but if anyones interested shoot me a pm


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> That's good you feel that way. I, however, respectfully disagree.


I agree with you...
Hasn't EJ been talking about a turbo kit for like 3 years now?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Locked at request of OP.


----------

